
FAA considered then dismissed grounding Southwest 737 Max fleet a year ago - mimixco
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeings-enduring-puzzle-why-certain-safety-features-on-737-max-jets-were-turned-off-11556456400
======
cmurf
This is based on the WSJ article, but is not pay walled like the WDJ article.
[https://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-737-max-safety-
featur...](https://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-737-max-safety-features-
disable-southwest-grounding-discussions-2019-4)

------
chmaynard
If true, and if the two jets that went down had sensor warning systems that
were deactivated, then people at Boeing are criminally liable.

